# Best ROM+Kernel combination for battery life?



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

What is the best kernel and ROM for battery life? I care more about battery life than features. Also what tool are yall using to undervolt? Can you give me some safe values to start out at? Also can I have a link for flashable soft keys? I found a few but they didn't work. Thanks


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I prefer imoseyon kernel myself for battery life. He strives for stability & battery life. His kernel uses OMAPs smartreflex undervolting, which automatically undervolts & adjusts if needed. Some say it makes your phone lag or whatever, but there's no real evidence of it & your phone still works perfectly. If you do want to manually undervolt, you can use the performance settings menu in Liquid to undervolt. Start with -50 for each step.

I'm not exactly sure if the softkey mods work on JB, but here is a link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1413582


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

In all reality it is phone specific. I've never changed kernals in my life on this phone to be honest and don't have bad battery life. Currently running CM10.


----------



## kufikugel (Aug 12, 2012)

Slimbean with Leankernel or Trinity

Rasbean also.....

App.....trickster mod


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> In all reality it is phone specific. I've never changed kernals in my life on this phone to be honest and don't have bad battery life. Currently running CM10.


how many hours?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Try them all. There is no best, you'll get different answers from different people.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Downloading MiNCO now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

kufikugel said:


> Slimbean with Leankernel or Trinity
> 
> Rasbean also.....
> 
> App.....trickster mod


+1 for slimbean and trinity.

it has made my phone sip battery plus it is extremely smooth combo. not a single stuttering frame when scrolling through g+ chat lists and webpages.


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Trinity colors.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

+1 for imoseyon's leankernel. I personally use this with AOKP and battery life/performance has been great.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> how many hours?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


 Honestly don't know I don't keep track. The way I figure it I really don't care if it's not a problem.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is an amazing phone. I'm undervolted now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

justinpoiroux said:


> Can't go wrong with Trinity colors.


Not a huge fan of Trinity colors to be honest. Upping the contrast interface always keeps my phone too green


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

The best battery life I have gotten was on stock Minco. Very smooth ROM too. Got a day of battery life with 3.3 hrs screen on on an extended battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been wondering lately what people think is the best JB Rom out there right now and why (Disclaimer: I know this is subjective).

I've tried AOKP (I'm currently on latest nightly), Blackbean, Jelly Belly, CM10, and 007 FNV. I haven't tried Liquid yet, Sourcery, and a few others. I like options so tend to gravitate towards Roms like AOKP, etc. What are your current favorites and why?

And, by the way, I pretty much use Lean Kernel exclusively. Never had much luck with any other kernels.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm loving stock Minco

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

SOTK said:


> I've been wondering lately what people think is the best JB Rom out there right now and why (Disclaimer: I know this is subjective).
> 
> I've tried AOKP (I'm currently on latest nightly), Blackbean, Jelly Belly, CM10, and 007 FNV. I haven't tried Liquid yet, Sourcery, and a few others. I like options so tend to gravitate towards Roms like AOKP, etc. What are your current favorites and why?
> 
> ...


EOS doesn't have many features but the features they do have are pretty original and useful. EOS is def my favorite ROM. And nightlys come out every couple of days so it feeds my crack flasher addiction.

And I agree with you on Lean. Love it. On the exp 3 right now and my nexus battery is loving it.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Every ones phone is different so the perfect combination of ROM + kernel will also be different. For me, I have found that VanirAOSP + Popcorn kernel is best, but that is with my own modifications to Popcorn. Glados with some minor tweaks worked very well for me too.

With Glados I got down to 1% per hour of battery drain on 4G. With Popcorn I got it down to 0.5% per hour.
Here is my voltage settings for Glados if you are interested:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14703-kernel27-jul-glados-v20-for-jb/page__st__2450#entry923244


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Most kernels use SmartReflex to automatically set the voltages for the SoC, so the power usage by the processor will be relatively the same across all kernels. Battery life is going to primarily be affected by how often the screen is on, how long you're on the phone, how much data you use, and signal strength. There isn't much you can do to limit power usage by the things that drain the most. What you can do is limit how much stuff is running in the background for syncing (Facebook, Twitter, widgets, etc.) and stuff that wakes the phone (pretty much the same apps).

What would likely net the best battery life would be fully stock (minus VZW stuff) with a bare bones kernel that doesn't have a bunch of stuff you don't use in it. Stock because it won't add any background services that could wake the phone, and a stripped down kernel so you have less stuff going on there as well. While it may not be the most fun to use, it will likely have the best battery life with the same apps installed as something like AOKP or CM10. There are way to many things that go into battery life for there to be one absolute "best" that fits everyone. As others have said, you'll have to try them all yourself to figure out what works best for your situation.


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

So far I tried Jelly Belly, Jelly Bro, Official CM10, AKOP JB and currently running Bugless Beast all of them with either their stock kernel or with the latest IMO kernel...

All of them have really poor battery life... My best battery life with the normal usage I do was with ICS Milestone 6 AKOP.

Well the search continues...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

@sith try minco. Good battery life here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

ADA Affinity with Trinity. Its the bomb.com


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> Every ones phone is different so the perfect combination of ROM + kernel will also be different. For me, I have found that VanirAOSP + Popcorn kernel is best, but that is with my own modifications to Popcorn. Glados with some minor tweaks worked very well for me too.
> 
> With Glados I got down to 1% per hour of battery drain on 4G. With Popcorn I got it down to 0.5% per hour.
> Here is my voltage settings for Glados if you are interested:
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14703-kernel27-jul-glados-v20-for-jb/page__st__2450#entry923244


the first paragraph in this guys post sums it up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Most kernels use SmartReflex to automatically set the voltages for the SoC, so the power usage by the processor will be relatively the same across all kernels. Battery life is going to primarily be affected by how often the screen is on, how long you're on the phone, how much data you use, and signal strength. There isn't much you can do to limit power usage by the things that drain the most. What you can do is limit how much stuff is running in the background for syncing (Facebook, Twitter, widgets, etc.) and stuff that wakes the phone (pretty much the same apps).
> 
> What would likely net the best battery life would be fully stock (minus VZW stuff) with a bare bones kernel that doesn't have a bunch of stuff you don't use in it. Stock because it won't add any background services that could wake the phone, and a stripped down kernel so you have less stuff going on there as well. While it may not be the most fun to use, it will likely have the best battery life with the same apps installed as something like AOKP or CM10. There are way to many things that go into battery life for there to be one absolute "best" that fits everyone. As others have said, you'll have to try them all yourself to figure out what works best for your situation.


Pfffffft but with my modified rom and kernel, I get double the battery life!

/s


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

sithlrdvad said:


> best battery life with the normal usage I do was with ICS Milestone 6 AKOP.
> 
> Well the search continues...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


You and me both.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is this good battery life? No WiFi all 4G. Phones 2nd discharge since I got GTE phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

On average If you have your brightness all the way down then you should get around 3 1/2 hours of screen time on stock battery. So what you got isnt terrible, but it could be a little better.

2100mAh extended battery gets around 4 hours, generally just a bit more.
3600mAh battery can go over 6 hours.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Is this good battery life? No WiFi all 4G. Phones 2nd discharge since I got GTE phone
> IMHO juice defender does more harm than good to my battery with my setup....these phones kill your batteries... I run affinity on my wife's with imo's stable jb. I run everything and whatever kernel ( usually francos or imo's). Try every possible combo until you come to a happy medium because you have to face that you bought a phone witch is a murderer. A murderer of batteries. In my backpack I have my extended plus 3 external emergency chargers. Sorry. Would I ever give up my battery hog? NEVER!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

My recommendation is XenonHD vXII with Franco 248 nightly set to power saver and auto screen brightness.

Right now I'm sitting at 5% battery. 22hours 23minutes since it was on the charger. Only 1h 27m screen time tho. 80% wifi, 20% 3/4G.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm running AOKP with lean kernel. Let's see what happens

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> If you have your brightness all the way down then you should get around 3 1/2 hours of screen time on stock battery. So what you got isnt terrible, but it could be a little better.
> 
> 2100mAh extended battery gets around 4 hours, generally just a bit more.
> 3600mAh battery can go over 6 1/2 hours.


As I said, battery life is completely dependent on the user. Telling someone "You should get X.Y hrs of usage" is completely irrelevant without giving your usage too. So you're saying that I can get 4 hours of battery life while streaming and watching video over 1X with the extended battery? Doubtful. You need to know a lot to determine how good the battery life actually is.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> +1 for imoseyon's leankernel. I personally use this with AOKP and battery life/performance has been great.


Been on this for a while. Its great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## anakin550 (Jul 21, 2012)

I understand that battery life depends upon a lot of different variables but I can only tell you about my personal experiences between various Roms that I run. For example, while running AOKP build 1 with Franco milestone 5 I experience less battery life than running Slim Bean 2.3 with same kernel. I also see a lot of posts claiming great speed and battery life from Morfic's Trinity kernel, but Trinity on my Nexus is glitchy. All that being said it comes down to trial and error.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Personally speaking, I was always a huge leankernel guy. It's solid and gives good battery. It's still a kernel I recommend. That said, I've been on Rasbean with tiny kernel, and I'm getting the best battery I have seen on my Nexus since JB. and all that is in the same signal areas. As always though, ymmv

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrm43 (Jul 17, 2012)

XenonHD with franco nigthlies. Super smooth and stable with great battery. All stock settings and stock battery.



















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dude.... How?.... WTF

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Dude.... How?.... WTF
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Lots of WiFi probs


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Barf said:


> Lots of WiFi probs


Definitely.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Celt74 (Jun 13, 2012)

SlimBean and LeanKernel or TinyKernel


----------

